# New Idea 4844 Baler



## livenabarn

Hello. I'm new to the forum, and have a couple questions relating to a used New Idea 4844. My neighbor bought one and I would like to get a couple answers for him. The baler is hardly used, and appears to be in great shape.

1. When starting a new bale, do the twine arms rest against the knife cut off area? When he purchased it, the arms were in the center position.

2. On, the deluxe monitor, should you see a full bale icon if the tailgate is open?

I appreciate any help!


----------



## glasswrongsize

livenabarn said:


> Hello. I'm new to the forum, and have a couple questions relating to a used New Idea 4844. My neighbor bought one and I would like to get a couple answers for him. The baler is hardly used, and appears to be in great shape.
> 1. When starting a new bale, do the twine arms rest against the knife cut off area? When he purchased it, the arms were in the center position.
> 2. On, the deluxe monitor, should you see a full bale icon if the tailgate is open?
> 
> I appreciate any help!


Apples and oranges, maybe. I have a New Idea 4865 and my answers will be according to that. The home position for the needles is by the knives; the needles will be in the down position while beginning to tie a bale. If the tie button was poked while the baler was not operating, the needles will go down and then the sensor will indicate that no twine is going thru the needles and give a fault of "no twine" or something like that. The needles will remain in the down position until they are manually (with the controller, not by brute force) raised back into the home position.

The full-bale indicator is handled by a micro-switch on the right rear of the baler; the switch is closed when the pressure of the bale overcomes the spring pressure (adjustable) of the mechanism that holds the tightly door closed. When the bale gets full, it pushes the door towards open and the switch is closed-completing the circuit and illuminating the light/buzzer. When the gate is open, it will no longer hold the switch in the closed position.
At least that's how it is on MY New Idea baler.

On the subject of the "delux" monitor. Your neighbor does not happen to have the manual for it by chance? I've been looking for one. My monitor is a Phoenix 107850, but I think a phoenix 107310 manual would work. I would happily pay reproduction costs to scan/photo and email or photocopy and USPS or whatever.

73, Mark


----------



## livenabarn

Thanks so much for the information. I will let him know! I do know he purchased his owners manual from agco.


----------



## Goodrich

glasswrongsize said:


> Apples and oranges, maybe. I have a New Idea 4865 and my answers will be according to that. The home position for the needles is by the knives; the needles will be in the down position while beginning to tie a bale. If the tie button was poked while the baler was not operating, the needles will go down and then the sensor will indicate that no twine is going thru the needles and give a fault of "no twine" or something like that. The needles will remain in the down position until they are manually (with the controller, not by brute force) raised back into the home position.
> 
> The full-bale indicator is handled by a micro-switch on the right rear of the baler; the switch is closed when the pressure of the bale overcomes the spring pressure (adjustable) of the mechanism that holds the tightly door closed. When the bale gets full, it pushes the door towards open and the switch is closed-completing the circuit and illuminating the light/buzzer. When the gate is open, it will no longer hold the switch in the closed position.
> At least that's how it is on MY New Idea baler.
> 
> On the subject of the "delux" monitor. Your neighbor does not happen to have the manual for it by chance? I've been looking for one. My monitor is a Phoenix 107850, but I think a phoenix 107310 manual would work. I would happily pay reproduction costs to scan/photo and email or photocopy and USPS or whatever.
> 73, Mark


----------



## Goodrich

I just got a new idea 4854 and I have what sounds like the same Phoenix monitor as you. On my first bale the buzzer never went off but The tractor bogged down. First question, is there a setting To push when you start running hay? When I push start or auto the tie arms start on their own. On first bale I was waiting for buzzer and when it didn’t go off I pressed auto and everything tied good. Everything seems to work as it should except for the buzzer when bale is full. Just wondering if you have any experience with this.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Been awful busy and have not been on here much; I have had experience with it. The monitor could easily be replace with a DPDT switch and a light bulb/buzzer.

On the right side of the machine behind the tire, there is a little micro switch

Edit...wasn't done; dog hit my keyboard with her nose and sent....

The micro switch has a thin metal (about 1/2 in wide and couple inches long) contact on the switch. When there is enough tension to push the door open back far enough to contact the switch, it will make the buzzer sound. The metal tab gets bent and doesn't make good contact. Hay chaff can get under and not allow switch to be activated by the thin metal (it bends/bows right over the top of the micro switch instead of contacting it).

Lastly, there is adjustment on the tension it takes to move the door outward (tension on the bale). It can be adjusted down to let a 45ish HP tractor be able to sound the alarm; the bale will not be very tight thought. It can be adjusted solid enough to snuff a 100 hp tractor without ever pushing the door out enough to activate the alarm.

There is a short 2 wire pigtail on the switch; make sure there is good contact. Also can check switch with multimeter.

Those are the first things I would check.

Hope this helps and hopefully it was better late than never.

Mark


----------

